# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  busco estiercol de ganaado vacuno

## srueda

amigos ganaderos....estoy en la busqueda de estiercol (guano) de vaca  yo tengo mis campos en paramonga...si alguno esta cercano barranca, pativilca, sayan, etc les agradacere me dejen su numero de contacto porque deseo adquirir un par de camiones graciasTemas similares: El Vacuno Criollo Peruano de Montaña y el Mal de Altura Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------


## danze

cuantas toneladas necesitas?..... puedes llamarme al 969504169 ...daniel zegarra

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Ese insumo es el problema de la agricultura organica,, cuando en el valle de Casma introdujimos el cultivo de esparragos, el guano de animales nos lo regalaban(1992) estaban contentos los pequenos ganaderos de que les limpiaramos sus galpones,, luego los agricultores de todo el valle vieron los resultados que obteniamos y empezaron a utiliizarlo. Entonces los ganaderos ya le pusieron precio por area a su galpon de guano...y asi finalmente se llego a vender el guano por sacos.
Ahora no se como andara, y no tengo ni idea de cuanto cuesta una tonelada de guano.  Se cumple lo dicho... el conocimiento y la tecnologia son los que hacen crecer a los pueblos...

----------

